# Plain ole Italian sausage qview



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Decided to do just some plain ole smoked Italian sausage on the Traeger.
You'll notice that those sausages look like they were professionaly done.
Well yer right, they were....lol I haven't gotten around to making my own venison Italian sausage yet.

Using the KISS method those are Italian sausages from Sams club and I'm smoking them with hickory at 400 degrees. The outside temp. is a delightful 14 degrees....

Here we go....the start with new snow included....lol


All lined up nice and pretty.....



This is after I turned them once about 20 mins. into the smoke. They are done and ready to eat. Total smoke time was 45 mins.




They had a great smoke ring and were delicious!!! Made a couple of sammiches and have the rest in food saver bags to make with pasta later.

Hope ya enjoyed this simple but tasty post and thanks fur lookin...


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Oneshot,

Good looking sausages.  I am surprised at the 400°...I didn't know the traegers could stoke that high??  It looks like I have to go back to bed now, because I have learned my one thing for the day!  Good work.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Yer killin me!!!!!!  Back to bed??????  lmao  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yes, the Traeger's will go up to 450 degrees...That's one reason I love them, they are extremely versatile....


----------



## blue (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great, Oneshot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice looking sausage... Im on my way over now!!!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 21, 2009)

Not now, I'm goin back ta bed!!!!  lmao


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice Sausage...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I am going back to bed, I just got up and you guys are making me tired...


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 21, 2009)

Those look excellent, I'm going to have to try those with my Traeger


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 21, 2009)

They look great! I am about to do 30 myself this morning...


----------

